# Thread showing from tire tread, dangerous?



## thenew3 (Jun 18, 2006)

ok so I was walking by the car to get into the garage today, look down and see what looks like thick needle thread (for the lack of a better description) exposed in between two tread blocks. this is on Pirelli P6 fourseason tire.
it is not worn, it still has 6/32" tread left.
this is between two tread blocks that would be flat if you wore out all the tread on the tire.
Is this dangers? do I need to get the tire replaced?


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Thread showing from tire tread, dangerous? (thenew3)*

tire is toast!! tread seperation. must be replaced. take to tire shop for further diagnosis.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Thread showing from tire tread, dangerous? (teutoned)*

While I would generally agree with the tire being trash.... It could be a poor molding job with the tire, and it is perfectly fine.
Is there any vibration or noise? Is the tire round, not elliptical? Is it flat along the tread?

Keep an eye on it, so it doesn't end like this:


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Thread showing from tire tread, dangerous? (thenew3)*

when you have metal showing thru your tires, is just the factory indicator that you have another 100 thousands miles left of life in it.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## black_dubbin (Jan 14, 2008)

is it a silk or nylon type thread?


----------



## thenew3 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (black_dubbin)*

doesn't look like silk or nylon. looks like cloth thread. What you would use to sew a button onto a shirt, but much much thicker. wish I could get a picture of it to post up.


----------



## rs_hunter (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: (thenew3)*

The number of ply, and their composition, should be marked on the tire sidewall. My bet is on it being rayon...


----------



## rs_hunter (Nov 9, 2008)

According to this, http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...ocQty= , your tire should still be under warranty. Take it to a Pirelli dealer and have them take care of it.


----------

